# TH350 Dipstick/Tube Length for '66 LeMans?



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Guessing this is a pretty remedial question but I want to make sure I don't order the wrong parts. I'm about to drop the 461 and TH350 into my '66 LeMans, but I need to purchase a dipstick/tube for the transmission. I've seen different lengths referenced when searching and wasn't sure exactly what I needed. The car is a factory air car, but I'm replacing the original setup with a Vintage Air kit (w/flat firewall cover), if that matters.

What do I need? Bonus points for providing part #'s! lol


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
fairly sure I have an extra original tube n stick from a 69/70 LeMans as 69 was kinda the first year for pontiacs th350
and the tube is diff for st300 th400 and chev th 350 etc ..

Scott


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

69 PONTIAC th350 stick n tube 
if you have a need ,,, bolts to the bell housing bolt
from a 69 LeMans I parted out 
Scott
2o6 4six5 9165


----------



## gto4ben (May 27, 2018)

Bonus Points!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

zzzzzzz........


----------

